# Any Riverside/San Berdoo CA games?



## Lord Pendragon (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm looking for a campaign to join in the Riverside/San Bernadino, California area.  Any spots out there? 

I'm 27, and recently back from a stint teaching in Japan.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2002)

I just moved to Moreno Valley as well, though from San Dimas. My gaming group is still back in Long Beach so I don't see them much any more. I was looking for a group out here as well! Perhaps we can start our own?


----------



## jodasi (Nov 22, 2002)

*yes we have a game in riverside*

email me at my address jodasi@hotmail.com. I will get you intouch with the game master.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Nov 23, 2002)

Jodasi:  I just sent you an email.  Hope it works out.

Fenris:  Perhaps there's room in Jodasi's game for two?  Regardless, I wouldn't mind starting up a group either, though I don't know if we have enough people.  Do you know some people?


----------



## Sanackranib (Nov 23, 2002)

*gaming group*

I don't know how far it is for you guys to drive but I'm in San Gabriel and My group needs another 2 players for a bi-weekly Saturday game. if you are interested email me at jdv-cev@msn.com


----------



## Fenris (Nov 23, 2002)

> _.
> 
> Fenris:  Perhaps there's room in Jodasi's game for two?  Regardless, I wouldn't mind starting up a group either, though I don't know if we have enough people.  Do you know some people?  [/B]_



_

Hopefully yes, If not you were certainly the first poster and ought to get the right of first refusal. 

I have not met with my group for some time but if we start something I will definitely include you. I have been working on a campaign for them for sometime and I haven't started it yet. If you find another one or two out here I would be willing to run it._


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Nov 24, 2002)

Sanackranib:  According to Yahoo, San Gabriel is about an hour away.  That's not too bad, but not next door either.   Can I email you if jodasi's group doesn't work out?  I don't mean to short-change your group, but that hour drive is something I'd _like_ to avoid if possible.  

Fenris:  The last time I posted this kind of thread, a couple of people did reply.  Perhaps we'll get a few nibbles in a few days.   Thanks for including me.  If we do form a group, I'd be willing to alternate DMing, if you want to play, too.  Or just play, if you like DMing.


----------



## Sanackranib (Nov 24, 2002)

*hour drive*



			
				Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> *Sanackranib:  According to Yahoo, San Gabriel is about an hour away.  That's not too bad, but not next door either.   Can I email you if jodasi's group doesn't work out?  I don't mean to short-change your group, but that hour drive is something I'd like to avoid if possible.
> 
> Fenris:  The last time I posted this kind of thread, a couple of people did reply.  Perhaps we'll get a few nibbles in a few days.   Thanks for including me.  If we do form a group, I'd be willing to alternate DMing, if you want to play, too.  Or just play, if you like DMing.  *




Yes. I went to a game in simi valley a few weeks ago, 96 miles round trip! so I understand. Perhaps you and another player can alturnate driving. I am looking to fill 2 spots and could use up to 3 players (there are 3 currently.). my game meet bi-weekly (in the best of times thats only 26 times a year, and the hollidays are wreaking havoc with that. so thats probably ony 10-12 trips a year each.) the group could really use a strait wizard. our next game is Nov 30 so let me know before that if at all possible.


----------



## SurgicalSteel (Nov 25, 2002)

*game*

I live right next to UCR, off the 60/215.
I have tried to email the two of you, but for some reason I can't access your email addresses.

email me at seraphic8x Ayahoo.com (Replace the capital A with @, no space).

Lets correspond by email, then go from there.

ttyl,

mike


----------



## Sanackranib (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: game*



			
				SurgicalSteel said:
			
		

> *I live right next to UCR, off the 60/215.
> I have tried to email the two of you, but for some reason I can't access your email addresses.
> 
> email me at seraphic8x Ayahoo.com (Replace the capital A with @, no space).
> ...




Thats a drive that I have made. It takes just over 1/2 hour to get to my place from Onterio Airport. Its a hike but like I said its not every day and usually not every week, although we will be gaming the next 3 saturdays due to the hollidays and wont game again until the 1st or 2nd week of Jan  (still not sure yet)
Only you can decide if the drive is worth it to you. If it is then we can talk and see if the chemestry IMO will jell with the rest of the group. since my last group and I parted ways after gaming togateher for several years, I want to be extra sure that the "balance" of this one isn't disturbed . As I said I'm looking for 2 more players. I would like to have 5 players in my group and I am looking for inergetic people who will work with the group and who want to have fun!


Except for Nightfall who I correspond with regularly nobody has responded to MY initial Scarred lands seeking gamers post 
So I guess I'll just post here


----------



## Sanackranib (Nov 27, 2002)

*3e game*

my game will be meeting this Saturday if anyone's interested


----------



## LifebaneSoulshadow (Dec 11, 2002)

*Game startup in Hollywood*

I'm in Hollywood and am considering starting up a new game/group for Fridays.  I checked Yahoo and San Gabriel is about 16miles from where I live.  Not horribly far, but not next door neighbors.  I've got a really good campaign put together and 1-2 players already interested.  Just need a few more to committ and we could start things up.  Ideally 3-5 players is what I'm shooting for tops.  There is the possibility of hosting it here in Hollywood for several weeks then shifting it to San Gabriel or elsewhere if someone can host.  That way the driving distance could be split up some.  Some weeks it would mean a trip to Hollywood, other times to San Gabriel.

Thoughts?

Anyone interested?


----------



## Sanackranib (Dec 11, 2002)

*new game*

where are you setting it (campaign location) what level, what books etc. email me at jdv-cev@msn.com

I am interested in hearing more and may be able to hook you up with 2-3 players
Joe


----------



## Wil (Dec 11, 2002)

I live in Etiwanda, and am starting a Jovian Chronicles game in about a month.  Anyone in the IE that's interested can email me at dreamweaver@keyway.net


----------

